# COD 6 Modern Warfare 2 Problem



## blupoo12 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi guys,

When I try to run COD 6 SP, a message pops up. It says:

Couldn't load image 'statmon_warning_tris'

How do I get around this problem? Thanks!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF
are you using any game mod? or any game hack?
download Revo uninstaller from my sig, open it and choose MW2 from the list right click on it and choose "uninstall" also make sure to remove all the game's remaining from the registry and from your HDD
restart your PC
install the game


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey, welcome to TSF.

Before you try RockmasteR's suggestion, try this one...


Go to Start then Control Panel 
Double click on the Sound Tool 
Click on the Recording tab 
Right click and select "View Disabled Devices" 
Enable the Stereo Mix


Also, you could try this:

Go to Control Panel and then Sound. Double click on Speakers and select the Advanced tab. Set your default format to 16 Bit, 44100 Hz (CD-Quality).


----------



## blupoo12 (Feb 22, 2010)

hey guys, thanks for the welcome. i tried both these and they didn't work. i still get the same message back. the only thing is that i wasn't able to find 'stereo mix' so i didn't try that particular method. i have windows 7 64-bit. is there a different way i can access that? thanks! also, do you have any more suggestions? thank you again for all the help.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi blupoo,
Whats are your full system specs?
Use Everest from my signature and click the summary tab.
Thanks.


----------



## blupoo12 (Feb 22, 2010)

i hope this was what you were looking for... 

Computer:
Operating System Windows 7 Home Premium Home Edition
OS Service Pack  -
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name DELL-PC
User Name Dell

Motherboard:
CPU Type Intel Pentium III Xeon, 2533 MHz
Motherboard Name Unknown
Motherboard Chipset Unknown
System Memory 4090 MB
BIOS Type Unknown
Communication Port Standard Serial over Bluetooth link (COM3)
Communication Port Standard Serial over Bluetooth link (COM4)
Communication Port Standard Serial over Bluetooth link (COM8)
Communication Port Standard Serial over Bluetooth link (COM9)

Display:
Video Adapter ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670
Video Adapter ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670
Monitor Generic PnP Monitor [NoDB]

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB]
Audio Adapter High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB]

Storage:
IDE Controller Intel(R) ICH9M/M-E Family 4 Port SATA AHCI Controller - 2929
IDE Controller Ricoh Memory Stick Controller
IDE Controller Ricoh SD/MMC Host Controller
IDE Controller Ricoh xD-Picture Card Controller
SCSI/RAID Controller A92XMETX IDE Controller
Disk Drive ST9500420ASG ATA Device (465 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive NIZQPC 96J0PEN SCSI CdRom Device
Optical Drive TSSTcorp DVD+-RW TS-T633A ATA Device
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 461452 MB (247992 MB free)
D: (NTFS) 15359 MB (8202 MB free)
Total Size 465.6 GB (250.2 GB free)


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok, that all looks good, cheers.
Have you tried fully reinstalling the game using Revo? (Download from my signature).
The game could have become corrupt during install.


----------



## blupoo12 (Feb 22, 2010)

i did a moderate uninstallation using Revo and then re-installed. I still get the problem. Should I try an advanced uninstallation?


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Hmm, you can try if you like, you've got nothing to lose.
Anyway, have you got the latest drivers for your video card (Use ATI drievrs link).
Try running the game as administator also.


----------

